# Grizzle Lahores



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Years back used to see a few grizzle lahores in the shows. Back then they were a color to have to contend with. I have talked to many lahore breeders and no one knows of anyone breeding grizzle lahores these days. Anyone on here know of any. Guy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think there is a member here who raises them. I forgot what his name on here is though!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Now how many years are we talking about I never saw any grizzle lahores. Does not mean they arent out there. Years ago about the main color was lavender, red, an yellow and black. I notice you live in oklahoma. Was a few good lahore people around years back. Jay stone Who no longer has them. Bob Bond, Bieberich, if i spelled it right. Then GUY Marler He is in kansas. Ark city i believe. What part of okla you from.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Im the other "Guy" that bred lahores for the last 40 years. Just took the last 6 years off. Jay is back in. Saw him last week and he has a few birds now. I grew up 5 miles north of Bob Bond, Steve, Virgil sr and Jr and had Lahores when Virgil sr. dad was alive and in them. Saw some big nice grizzles in the 80 and 90's even. There was enough grizzles out there that the standard makes referance to it when talking about white flights.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

old*cowboy said:


> Im the other "Guy" that bred lahores for the last 40 years. Just took the last 6 years off. Jay is back in. Saw him last week and he has a few birds now. I grew up 5 miles north of Bob Bond, Steve, Virgil sr and Jr and had Lahores when Virgil sr. dad was alive and in them. Saw some big nice grizzles in the 80 and 90's even. There was enough grizzles out there that the standard makes referance to it when talking about white flights.


Well then i probably met you over the years. GLAD Jay got back in the birds He was a great pigeon person and raised some top lahores. Hows BOB doing have not seen him in years just never saw any grizzles But they have more color in the lahores now days. I was told BOB has Mookies also now days. I can not keep the birds any more. But still enjoy posting and talking about and visit a loft now and then. You still live around the same area OR in the OKC area. Isnt the shawnee show coming up soon. Plus the Okla pigeon club show. What colors are you working with now . Your last name starts with a K I remember you now. Know your name just did not say it. I used to raise racing homers Modenas and fantails Standard/ american fans. I could mention several of the old timers You know them. Glad you found this site.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep Bob has some Mookies. He is like the rest of us, old age aint that nice to us. Just moved back to Arapaho. That is why I got back into Lahores. Been away several years, but health has forced me to retire early and parants are in bad shape so I moved back to help care for them and raise birds. Yes Shawnee will be here pretty quick. Who am I talking with. PM if you want. I am going to work on differant colors for awile and see where it takes me. Used to raise lots of browns and checks. I am going to work on a little color project too. Going to put almond into them. Jay is going to work on this also. Just good to be back in them.


----------

